# new and need advice



## ruskintl (Feb 5, 2013)

I am a 31 year old female experiencing a ton of strange symptoms and am looking for some direction. I first became aware of a problem in September 2012 after my third baby was born. Because I had just had a baby everything was dismissed as postpartum depression and it took me months of battling to get anywhere. It was finally discovered in March of this year that I have celiac disease. However after months off gluten I am having symptoms of what the doctors all told me was acid reflux. This is NOT acid reflux. I have pain on the sides of my neck (especially the right side), difficulty swallowing, a sore throat, and something that feels like it is stuck inside. When I turn my head to the side and swallow or yawn it gets stuck and feels very painful. Now I see a small lump on the right side of neck for the last month or so, at first I thought it was a small bulging vein but now it seems to be getting bigger. I can feel my thyroid gland is a little swollen and spongy, and tender to the touch. My other symptoms are severe pain that radiates into my jaw and ears, a racing heart/palpitations, brain fog, anxiety, fatigue and a dry cough. 
To complicate matters, my parathyroid hormone is measuring very high and my calcium is bouncing around from mid 9s to mid 10s. At first I thought I had a parathyroid adenoma that was causing all these symptoms, but my symptoms seem to fit thyroid nodules better. I have had three panels run in the last 9 months that show my TSH hovering around 2, no antibodies. I see an endo on June 20th and wanted to get some perspective before I go. Does this sound like a thyroid nodule? And how likely is it to be cancerous? I have read there is a connection between thyroid cancer and celiac disease, is there anyone else here with that as well? Thank you all so much.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry you're feeling so badly. I can only tell you what I've personally experienced. I have a solid nodule aprox 3x3x2 cm that I only recently became aware of. I'm 5'10" and weigh 135 with a lng neck. if mine just became noticable, yours, if indeed is small, shouldn't be very visible. I have a mild sore throat and have had for a few months that I chalked up to viral. My thyroid testing revealed all in normal range. That your nodule is "spongy" makes it much less likely to be cancerous. Most people with thyroid cancer don't present with any of these symptoms so I'd definitely take heart and remain positive until your appointment. Maybe there's something yet considered but easily treated? Keep us posted


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ruskintl said:


> I am a 31 year old female experiencing a ton of strange symptoms and am looking for some direction. I first became aware of a problem in September 2012 after my third baby was born. Because I had just had a baby everything was dismissed as postpartum depression and it took me months of battling to get anywhere. It was finally discovered in March of this year that I have celiac disease. However after months off gluten I am having symptoms of what the doctors all told me was acid reflux. This is NOT acid reflux. I have pain on the sides of my neck (especially the right side), difficulty swallowing, a sore throat, and something that feels like it is stuck inside. When I turn my head to the side and swallow or yawn it gets stuck and feels very painful. Now I see a small lump on the right side of neck for the last month or so, at first I thought it was a small bulging vein but now it seems to be getting bigger. I can feel my thyroid gland is a little swollen and spongy, and tender to the touch. My other symptoms are severe pain that radiates into my jaw and ears, a racing heart/palpitations, brain fog, anxiety, fatigue and a dry cough.
> To complicate matters, my parathyroid hormone is measuring very high and my calcium is bouncing around from mid 9s to mid 10s. At first I thought I had a parathyroid adenoma that was causing all these symptoms, but my symptoms seem to fit thyroid nodules better. I have had three panels run in the last 9 months that show my TSH hovering around 2, no antibodies. I see an endo on June 20th and wanted to get some perspective before I go. Does this sound like a thyroid nodule? And how likely is it to be cancerous? I have read there is a connection between thyroid cancer and celiac disease, is there anyone else here with that as well? Thank you all so much.




If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck..............................????

It sure sounds like you seriously need an ulta-sound of that thyroid.

Also, may we suggest these tests?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Pain is a warning sign; wishing you the best on the 20th. and please let us know.

You may wish to read the below as it sounds like cancer needs to be considered. And hopefully ruled out.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------

